

Italian company to sell portable cold fusion plant deliverable next year - mankypro
http://phys.org/news/2013-11-italian-company-portable-cold-fusion.html

======
weddpros
I've been following the guy for some time... If his stuff works, he deserves
to get rich. a lot. fast. Cold fusion has been THE controversial science field
since Pons & Fleischmann, but some scientists work on it anyway. Not sure I'll
count Rossi among them.

Maybe it's just a dream... but it's worth dreaming.

And if Rossi doesn't make it work, I hope someone will...

------
mschuster91
Why did I immediately know that this is Rossi's e-cat all over again, even
before I clicked on the link?

Does anyone have credible sources for the DARPA preorder?

